# UPGRADE problem 8.2 to 9.0 (ARECA Driver)



## krisna (Mar 10, 2012)

Dear all,

Please help.

I got problem when upgrading freebsd FreeBSD from 8.2 to 9.0. System boots ok but several disks attached to ARECA 1680 didn't work at all. Here are the error messages:


```
ums0: <Mouse Interface> on usbus1
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
arcmsr0: scsi id 0 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b89168000' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 3 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b89168260' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 6 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b891684c0' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 7 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b89168720' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 9 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b89168980' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 10 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b89168be0' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 13 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b89168e40' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 17 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b891690a0' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 1 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b89169300' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 2 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b89169560' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 4 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b891697c0' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 5 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b89169a20' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 8 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b89169c80' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 11 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b89169ee0' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 12 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b8916a140' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 14 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b8916a3a0' ccb command time out!
arcmsr0: scsi id 15 lun 0 cmd=0x12 srb='0xffffff8b8916a600' ccb command time out!
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 120 seconds for xpt_config
```

Areca On 9.0

```
ARECA RAID ADAPTER0: Driver Version 1.20.00.22 2011-07-04 
ARECA RAID ADAPTER0: FIRMWARE VERSION V1.48 2010-07-08
```

Areca On 8.2

```
ARECA RAID ADAPTER0: Driver Version 1.20.00.19 2010-11-11 
ARECA RAID ADAPTER0: FIRMWARE VERSION V1.48 2010-07-08
```

Now my system is back to 8.2 because of this problem. I hope freebsd FreeBSD developers can solve this problem.


Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2012)

I would suggest creating a PR for it.


----------



## krisna (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok Thanks 

This problem been reported to the FreeBSD PR


----------

